
Lua 5.4.0 (beta) freeze planned this week - dottrap
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2019-10/msg00086.html
======
dottrap
Contents:

Lua 5.4.0 (beta-rc2) remains available for testing at
[http://www.lua.org/work/](http://www.lua.org/work/)

Please take a look before we freeze Lua 5.4.0 (beta), which will happen next
week if no glitches are reported.

All feedback is welcome. Thanks.

~~~
dottrap
Changes from Lua 5.3

\- new generational mode for garbage collection

\- to-be-closed variables

\- const variables

\- userdata can have multiple user values

\- new implementation for math.random

\- warning system

\- debug information about function arguments and returns

\- new semantics for the integer 'for' loop

\- optional 'init' argument to 'string.gmatch'

\- new functions 'lua_resetthread' and 'coroutine.close'

\- coersions string-to-number moved to the string library

\- allocation function allowed to fail when shrinking a memory block

\- new format '%p' in 'string.format'

\- utf8 library accepts codepoints up to 2^31

Prior HN discussion on Lua 5.4.0 (beta):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21145676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21145676)

